# Dan Dickau's contract?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What kind of contract do you think Dan Dickau will get this upcoming offseason?

Do you hope that the Hornets are the one *giving* Dan this contract? Why, Why not


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope we can sign him, don't know about the contract, but not too much, he will be backup hopefully if we can draft a PG


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I hope the Hornets can sign him. And I also hope he isn't a a back up.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Chris Paul/Dan Dickau -rotation would be great!.. but unfortunately I think he wants too much money.. we'll see what happens!


----------

